
I Built a Serverless Search for My Blog - kiyanwang
https://www.morling.dev/blog/how-i-built-a-serverless-search-for-my-blog/
======
detaro
show hn yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23988180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23988180)

